# Keeping goats out of the garden?



## AnnaLease (Mar 16, 2012)

We are getting NDs this spring and we would like to be able to free-range them sometimes, but we don't know what to do about our HUGE (vegetable) garden.  Will a three-strand electric fence keep the goats out?  (It would be nice if it kept the chickens out, too?)  Thanks!


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 16, 2012)

No, you will not keep them out with a three strand electric wire.  ND's are one of the most notorious for their ability to overcome a fence.    You really need field fencing (stout corners) with an electric wire on top in the middle and at or near the bottom *(on the outside)* to discourage heads sticking through to have a taste; to prevent them from leaning on it to push it over and to prevent them from leaping nimbly over it or sliding under it.   

The issue is the vegetable gardens are just TOO tempting for 'starving' little goats.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 16, 2012)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> No, you will not keep them out with a three strand electric wire.  ND's are one of the most notorious for their ability to overcome a fence.    You really need field fencing (stout corners) with an electric wire on top in the middle and at or near the bottom *(on the outside)* to discourage heads sticking through to have a taste; to prevent them from leaning on it to push it over and to prevent them from leaping nimbly over it or sliding under it.
> 
> The issue is the vegetable gardens are just TOO tempting for 'starving' little goats.


And they don't have to be starving.  Any fence is worth going through, in a goats mind.  They will test every one.


----------



## Hillsvale (Mar 16, 2012)

Ya, good luck with that!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 16, 2012)

Maybe 5 strands of high voltage electric fencing.


----------



## duffontap (Mar 16, 2012)

A goat is the world's most determined animal when it comes to food.  You have to make it physically impossible for them to enter.  We just use field fencing and don't have a problem though.  You can get a 330' roll of 4' FF at Home Depot for $189, which would get you around a large garden, maybe not a HUGE one though.


----------



## nomad (Mar 16, 2012)

Actually, yes a 3 (or more appropriately 5) stranded electric fence will work based on the following conditions:

1.  You first train them in a small confined area with electric fence
2.  your fencer should be plug-in type with low-impedence to offer a good shock
3.  your fencer must be grounded well in order to provide a shock (this is a common error in most installations)
4.  the wires should be run in this sequence:    wire closest to the ground is hot, the next wire up is a grounded wire, the next wire is hot, the next wire is grounded, and the top wire is hot (you can opt out of the grounded wires    if you have given them sufficient training with a hot wire)

Goats really are quick learners and one thing they do not like is pain.  We have trained all of our animals (sheep, cattle, and goats of all shapes and sizes) to electric.  On my last farm I had 39" woven wire with 1 strand of electric on top and had goats get out on numerous occasions.  At our current farm, I ran ONLY electric fencing (3 strands of hot wire and 3 strands of grounded wire) and we live alongside a major 4 lane highway which gives us no opportunity for error.  We have not had a single goat cross our fence because they are terrified of it.  We even run them outside of our perimeter fencing in electrified nets along the county road and they refuse to challenge the flimsy nets.  Yes, we do currently have Nigerian Dwarfs mixed in the herd.  You too can be successful - I have never come across an animal yet that I could not master.


----------



## Tapsmom (Mar 16, 2012)

Our NDs are also in electroweb fencing.  We are newbies.having only had them since last August.  However the only way they get out is if the children don't latch the gate after plaing with them.  When we first put the fence in (and on) I put them o a leash and let them test it.  That way I could insure that they jumped in the right direction.  Once in a while they hit it and I hear a surprised (and loud) bleat, but it;s usually because they get too close not that they are testing it.  Unfortunately, one of our chickens tested it and blasted right through


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 16, 2012)

lol, my goats are so well trained to the fence that we had a roll of wire laying on the ground....in the middle of the pasture not near any fence whatsoever, and as soon as one realized he was standing next to it, he hollers and went to the barn in a pretty quick hurry.

Of course, my goats are known cowards.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 17, 2012)

My goats respect it, but don't ever let the fencer off.  Mine test it.  In my large pasture, formerlly a hay field, I had some young trees planted.  Several pine trees.  I have electric fence around them and they were doing great.  I had turned off the fencer because I was going to mow around and under the fence.  Went in the house, forgot to turn it back on.  Four hours later, I walked out the door and saw 4 goats eatting the last of the young pine trees to the ground.  

Got them out, turned it back on and they have not gone back in again.  How did they figure it out that fast?  And witha  beautiful garden on the other side, my goats would be all over it.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Mar 17, 2012)

I have to say, last summer I took my goats to the garden on purpose. I let them walk around and inspect everything. They touched NOTHING. Not a nibble not a sniff - NOTHING. We have a simple chicken wire fence around our garden, and the goats don't even go near it. I know this is not normal by the way. My goats are VERY picky eaters. I just think it's funny that everyone else is using electric to keep them out and I'm letting them in!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 17, 2012)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> I have to say, last summer I took my goats to the garden on purpose. I let them walk around and inspect everything. They touched NOTHING. Not a nibble not a sniff - NOTHING. We have a simple chicken wire fence around our garden, and the goats don't even go near it. I know this is not normal by the way. My goats are VERY picky eaters. I just think it's funny that everyone else is using electric to keep them out and I'm letting them in!


That is amazing!  Maybe that is my problem.  I feed mine fresh lettuce.  They love Cherry Tomatos, Carrots, Corn of course, stalk and all.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 17, 2012)

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> My goats respect it, but don't ever let the fencer off.  Mine test it.  In my large pasture, formerlly a hay field, I had some young trees planted.  Several pine trees.  I have electric fence around them and they were doing great.  I had turned off the fencer because I was going to mow around and under the fence.  Went in the house, forgot to turn it back on.  Four hours later, I walked out the door and saw 4 goats eatting the last of the young pine trees to the ground.
> 
> Got them out, turned it back on and they have not gone back in again.  How did they figure it out that fast?  And witha  beautiful garden on the other side, my goats would be all over it.


We have 3 strands of electric fence dividing part of the pasture and our yard,  And we have the same problem. The fencer can't be off very long before they start coming out, and the first place they head are my peach trees, and if the vegetable garden is growing that is where they head next. They destroyed all my melons one year.
But in all seriousness, 3 stands of electric turned on all the time may work, 4 strands would be better, but I have boer and I don't think they are as challenging to keep in as the smaller breeds. Although I always seem to have a boer/nubian cross that is a pain to keep fenced in. 

Good luck with your garden.


----------



## nomad (Mar 18, 2012)

Tapsmom said:
			
		

> Our NDs are also in electroweb fencing.  We are newbies.having only had them since last August.  However the only way they get out is if the children don't latch the gate after plaing with them.  When we first put the fence in (and on) I put them o a leash and let them test it.  That way I could insure that they jumped in the right direction.  Once in a while they hit it and I hear a surprised (and loud) bleat, but it;s usually because they get too close not that they are testing it.  Unfortunately, one of our chickens tested it and blasted right through


That's a good idea with the leash.  I have watched sheep test the fence for the first time and then catapult themselves through it when 9.1 joules of juice hit them on their nose.  My wife absolutely loves the NDs and is planning on increasing their proportion in the herd.  Hope yours are doing well.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Mar 18, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> ThreeBoysChicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeap, my boer/nubian wethere is the one that always leads the way to the dark side.


----------



## AnnaLease (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies!!!  I think we may try a three strand electric fence.


----------



## AnnaLease (Mar 19, 2012)

Tapsmom said:
			
		

> Our NDs are also in electroweb fencing.  We are newbies.having only had them since last August.  However the only way they get out is if the children don't latch the gate after plaing with them.  When we first put the fence in (and on) I put them o a leash and let them test it.  That way I could insure that they jumped in the right direction.  Once in a while they hit it and I hear a surprised (and loud) bleat, but it;s usually because they get too close not that they are testing it.  Unfortunately, one of our chickens tested it and blasted right through


What do you mean the chicken "blasted through"?  Was this a one-time incidence or do they frequently go through?


----------



## AnnaLease (Mar 19, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> ThreeBoysChicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I guess we will always have to have it turned on.  And we may have to use 4 strands, but I think we'll try three first.  Now, the question is- what to do about a gate.....???  I guess we could just put the goats in their pen, and turn the fence off while we work in the garden.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Mar 19, 2012)

If you are worried, just run more strands. And don't get a weak charger. Splurge on a strong one. They won't die or get hurt, trust me. I was the fence tester. Yes, it hurts, but they learn FAST!

We have 5 strands in the goat area and 4 in the alpaca area. Thankfully, the alpacas respect any fence and don't care to test it. The goats end up hitting it by accident when reaching for treats. If I reach in with a treat, they are terrified to come too close.

Don't be afraid to show them the fence a few times. It seems cruel, but it works!


----------

